# [Redacted] is back!



## Morrus (Sep 3, 2015)

Name hidden in the title to avoid spoilers (though it's been all over the news this week!)

Just 2 weeks until the new series of Doctor Who.  And in this year's Xmas Special, someone familiar will be returning....







> Alex Kingston returns to Cardiff to reclaim her role as Professor River Song for the highly anticipated 2015 Doctor Who Christmas special, part of BBC One’s essential seasonal viewing.
> 
> It’s Christmas Day in the future and the TARDIS is parked on a snowy village street, covered in icicles, awaiting its next adventure. Time traveller River Song meets her husband’s new incarnation, in the form of Peter Capaldi, for the first time this Christmas.
> 
> ...




Personally, I've never understood it when folks say that her story is over.  Sure, we saw the start and the end of her life.  But the 16th Doctor might meet her when she's 7 years old, and the 25th Doctor might meet her when she's 25. They're time travellers, and they can intersect at any point in either of their respective lives.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 3, 2015)

Their honeymoon could be an amazing story plot and fill a season.


----------



## Janx (Sep 3, 2015)

tactical question.  I have canceled cable. saved $100/month.  I have netflix, amazon prime and SLing TV (still cheaper than $100/month)

How can I see the new Doctor Whos in the brave new world without cable that I now live in?

Are the eps likely to be on iTunes the next day where I can pay $2 each?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 3, 2015)

Move to England and watch it on BBC1?


----------



## Janx (Sep 3, 2015)

Morrus said:


> Move to England and watch it on BBC1?




That;s a good seemingly straightforward approach.

But I wonder if there might be some logistical challenges.  I'd need passports.  And my critters seem like they'd be hard to move.  And all my stuff.  And my house.

Would England let me work from home for my current employer?  I recall England was difficult about letting folks in to work a good many years back.


----------



## Umbran (Sep 3, 2015)

Morrus said:


> Personally, I've never understood it when folks say that her story is over.  Sure, we saw the start and the end of her life.  But the 16th Doctor might meet her when she's 7 years old, and the 25th Doctor might meet her when she's 25. They're time travellers, and they can intersect at any point in either of their respective lives.




Yeah, she can be around basically forever.  They can even recast her, when Alex Kingston gets too old.

But that would be a shame, because she's *so* good.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 3, 2015)

Umbran said:


> Yeah, she can be around basically forever.  They can even recast her, when Alex Kingston gets too old.
> 
> But that would be a shame, because she's *so* good.




I think we're stuck with the three regenerations we saw, since we saw each regeneration.  I don't think they can stick another one in there.

Or do you mean another actor simply playing the same regeneration?  That could work.  That dramatization about the creation of the show a couple of years back had wonderful castings of Hartnell and Troughton.


----------



## delericho (Sep 3, 2015)

Umbran said:


> Yeah, she can be around basically forever.  They can even recast her, when Alex Kingston gets too old.




That might be tricky, unless they retcon something. Canonically, she sacrificed her ability to regenerate to save the Doctor (and also died, of course). They could potentially introduce an earlier regeneration in there, but that has the problem that until the AK incarnation she was an enemy of the Doctor.

All that said, Moffat doesn't appear to be short of handwavium, so I guess it's not such a problem.


----------



## Umbran (Sep 3, 2015)

Janx said:


> How can I see the new Doctor Whos in the brave new world without cable that I now live in?




Netflix picks up the season some time after it is done (so, they have up through new Who Series 8 now).  This would put you on delay with respect to those who watch it on first airing, but it makes for a decent last resort.

Not a new article, but might be useful:

http://www.bbcamerica.com/anglophenia/2014/08/complete-guide-streaming-doctor-u-s/


----------



## Ryujin (Sep 3, 2015)

Morrus said:


> Personally, I've never understood it when folks say that her story is over.  Sure, we saw the start and the end of her life.  But the 16th Doctor might meet her when she's 7 years old, and the 25th Doctor might meet her when she's 25. They're time travellers, and they can intersect at any point in either of their respective lives.




Exactly. 

[sblock]She may only have one life and no regenerations, but how long might a Time Lord live if not for violent death? And she is a "human Time Lord", after all. A quick check shows that the second doctor stated that a Time Lord could be effectively immortal, barring violent death.[/sblock]


----------



## Umbran (Sep 3, 2015)

Morrus said:


> I think we're stuck with the three regenerations we saw, since we saw each regeneration.  I don't think they can stick another one in there.




Given the suggestion that sometimes they can *choose* their appearance, we can stick one in the middle.  She just chooses to return to that appearance for what turns out to be her last.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 3, 2015)

Umbran said:


> Given the suggestion that sometimes they can *choose* their appearance, we can stick one in the middle.  She just chooses to return to that appearance for what turns out to be her last.




Good point.


----------



## Jester David (Sep 4, 2015)

Morrus said:


> I think we're stuck with the three regenerations we saw, since we saw each regeneration.  I don't think they can stick another one in there.
> 
> Or do you mean another actor simply playing the same regeneration?  That could work.  That dramatization about the creation of the show a couple of years back had wonderful castings of Hartnell and Troughton.




Well, we saw little girl in 1969. We saw teenaged River in the 2000s. There could be another whole life between those. But she couldn't knowingly meet the Doctor at that point (since the first time she met him she tried to kill him).

Still, I would have loved to see her more with Smith/11th Doctor. He seemed to be her Doctor. But much of their adventures seemed to take place in the 200-years between the moon landing and that Doctor's faked death. 
Having her see Capaldi/the 12th Doctor seems to negate some of the later tension from her where she sees him die as she knows he survives and regenerates again. 

Of course... the Doctor has her mind & memories completely saved. And know where people can fashion bodies of flesh. So there are whole other solutions...


----------



## delericho (Sep 4, 2015)

Jester Canuck said:


> Still, I would have loved to see her more with Smith/11th Doctor. He seemed to be her Doctor.




I wouldn't be at all surprised if this was essentially true - she had one appearance with Tennant, is mostly associated with Smith, and then has one (or a very few) appearance with Capaldi.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 4, 2015)

Morrus said:


> I think we're stuck with the three regenerations we saw, since we saw each regeneration.  I don't think they can stick another one in there.
> 
> Or do you mean another actor simply playing the same regeneration?  That could work.  That dramatization about the creation of the show a couple of years back had wonderful castings of Hartnell and Troughton.



she could be downloaded from the Great Library, say into a gelatin body.


----------



## Ryujin (Sep 4, 2015)

And, remember, "Time can be rewritten."


----------



## Morrus (Sep 4, 2015)

Hand of Evil said:


> she could be downloaded from the Great Library, say into a gelatin body.




There must have been a reason why that wasn't possible - otherwise why wouldn't he have done it?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 4, 2015)

Morrus said:


> There must have been a reason why that wasn't possible - otherwise why wouldn't he have done it?



maybe he does or she does, she is known to be able to escape from prisons.


----------



## Umbran (Sep 4, 2015)

Morrus said:


> There must have been a reason why that wasn't possible - otherwise why wouldn't he have done it?




Yet.  He hasn't done it *yet*.  Maybe later, he will go back and do it.  He's a time traveler, and nigh immortal.  His sense or urgency is a little bit off from ours.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 5, 2015)

Umbran said:


> Netflix picks up the season some time after it is done (so, they have up through new Who Series 8 now).  This would put you on delay with respect to those who watch it on first airing, but it makes for a decent last resort.
> 
> Not a new article, but might be useful:
> 
> http://www.bbcamerica.com/anglophenia/2014/08/complete-guide-streaming-doctor-u-s/




that is how I get my fix.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 5, 2015)

Umbran said:


> Yet.  He hasn't done it *yet*.  Maybe later, he will go back and do it.  He's a time traveler, and nigh immortal.  His sense or urgency is a little bit off from ours.



Case in point with Amilia: I'll be right back" ten years later.


----------



## Richards (Sep 20, 2015)

Here's a question: is the Peter Capaldi Doctor still married to River Song?  Do Time Lord marriages last "until death do you part," or is it more of a "until one of you regenerates and ends up with what might be a completely different personality" thing?  It would be kind of weird being a Time Lord marrying a Time Lady and then each of you regenerating every couple of decades/centuries into practically a different person.  I'd have a hard time believing anyone falling in love with and marrying the Peter Davidson Doctor, for example, being particularly pleased that her husband just regenerated into the Colin Baker Doctor.

Johnathan


----------



## Morrus (Sep 20, 2015)

Richards said:


> Here's a question: is the Peter Capaldi Doctor still married to River Song?  Do Time Lord marriages last "until death do you part," or is it more of a "until one of you regenerates and ends up with what might be a completely different personality" thing?  It would be kind of weird being a Time Lord marrying a Time Lady and then each of you regenerating every couple of decades/centuries into practically a different person.  I'd have a hard time believing anyone falling in love with and marrying the Peter Davidson Doctor, for example, being particularly pleased that her husband just regenerated into the Colin Baker Doctor.
> 
> Johnathan




I reckon regeneration ends the marriage. After all, they can even change sex. So she's married to the Matt Smith regeneration, but not to Tom Baker or Peter Capaldi. 

I bet they say that in a throwaway line in the episode.


----------



## Ryujin (Sep 20, 2015)

Richards said:


> Here's a question: is the Peter Capaldi Doctor still married to River Song?  Do Time Lord marriages last "until death do you part," or is it more of a "until one of you regenerates and ends up with what might be a completely different personality" thing?  It would be kind of weird being a Time Lord marrying a Time Lady and then each of you regenerating every couple of decades/centuries into practically a different person.  I'd have a hard time believing anyone falling in love with and marrying the Peter Davidson Doctor, for example, being particularly pleased that her husband just regenerated into the Colin Baker Doctor.
> 
> Johnathan




I don't know if that's so unusual. Sounds like most of my friends' marriages.


----------



## calronmoonflower (Sep 20, 2015)

Janx said:


> tactical question.  I have canceled cable. saved $100/month.  I have netflix, amazon prime and SLing TV (still cheaper than $100/month)
> 
> How can I see the new Doctor Whos in the brave new world without cable that I now live in?
> 
> Are the eps likely to be on iTunes the next day where I can pay $2 each?



You might be able to get them free for a short time after they air.
http://tvgo.xfinity.com/watch/Docto...112/full-episodes#episode=6711291496430398112


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 20, 2015)

Ah, now this is pure gold treasure. I be lootin th . . . Oops, still stuck on yesterday. Thank you for this link!


----------



## sabrinathecat (Sep 21, 2015)

calronmoonflower said:


> You might be able to get them free for a short time after they air.
> http://tvgo.xfinity.com/watch/Docto...112/full-episodes#episode=6711291496430398112




Wait 6-10 months for Netflix to get the new episodes as part of your subscription rather than buying a season pass from Amazon.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Sep 21, 2015)

Richards said:


> Here's a question: is the Peter Capaldi Doctor still married to River Song?  Do Time Lord marriages last "until death do you part," or is it more of a "until one of you regenerates and ends up with what might be a completely different personality" thing?  It would be kind of weird being a Time Lord marrying a Time Lady and then each of you regenerating every couple of decades/centuries into practically a different person.  I'd have a hard time believing anyone falling in love with and marrying the Peter Davidson Doctor, for example, being particularly pleased that her husband just regenerated into the Colin Baker Doctor.
> 
> Johnathan




In the Gallifrey series, Leela is not happy when her Husband regenerates. There's a good complicated story involved, and the conflict tears them apart.


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 21, 2015)

doesn't the Doctor have five or so wives anyway?

it would seem that marriage in Timelord culture doesn't have quite the same meaning as it does on modern Earth


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 21, 2015)

sabrinathecat said:


> Wait 6-10 months for Netflix to get the new episodes as part of your subscription rather than buying a season pass from Amazon.




looks like that is my only method. that listed sight requires you to be getting xfinity.


----------



## tomBitonti (Sep 22, 2015)

Ok, the new episodes are available on Amazon (for a charge).

Anyone else find the first episode to be, "meh"?  They spend so long getting into the heart of the story, then do a cheesy tension builder which we know can't be permanent.

Color me unimpressed.

TomB


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 22, 2015)

tomBitonti said:


> Ok, the new episodes are available on Amazon (for a charge).
> 
> Anyone else find the first episode to be, "meh"?  They spend so long getting into the heart of the story, then do a cheesy tension builder which we know can't be permanent.
> 
> ...




yes it was, lots of potential but no substance. I'm hoping next week gets the substance


----------



## Richards (Sep 27, 2015)

I did notice that the Doctor was wearing a (wedding?) ring on the ring finger of his left hand in last night's episode.  I'm sure they'll address the issue one way or another during the Christmas special.

Johnathan


----------

